# Walkies! Husky & Cavalier King Charles



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Having a little obedience session before getting back into the car :001_wub:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Your Husky is stunning 
Great pics 
I saw an 11 week old cavalier yesterday...it was love at first sight


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine is about 9 ish I believe, he came with my husband when I got married :lol:

I have been trying to get his exact DOB from my husbands parents but they can't seem to find his papers , he is a handsome little chap a little on the dainty side but love on legs!  He's only lived with us about 5 months. 

My childhood love is labs! I grew up with them and my mother currently has a 5 year old I bought her for her 50th birthday ( well a bit of that and a bit of I missed having a dog in the house )


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

My Mam's Lab! Bree


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My Mam's Lab! Bree


She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

She's a funny one! Probably the most laid back lab I've ever come across, took little to no training, heels perfectly holds her leader in her mouth and walks right beside you out on walks, never wanders away even for a second. Has all her daft moments outside in the garden then just comes in and snoozes on the sofa , never chewed toilet trained after 1 day , perfect little lady, my mum always wanted to have a litter from her but she's just never had the right time or funds to do it and now she's too old xx


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

The Husky is 9?, doesn't look anywhere near 9. Lovely photos.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

The Cavalier is 9  Husky is 18 weeks old x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Soooooo gorgeous Hun   I love walkies xxx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

So do they! I really must record the Spaniel when we say walkies he goes BEZERK! His previous home he went out about once every 6 months so now he gets walkies every day he's so excited!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

adorable! Both of them x


----------

